# Mentally drained



## Amy6789 (9 mo ago)

Getting into a marriage is a big deal and is something I obvious should of thought more hard about before getting married. I didn't know that it would be this hard or expensive to get out of an unhealthy marriage. I literally do not see a future with the man I married. I haven't been happy in months, I feel mentally drained. My self esteem level has decreased alot. I sometimes feel like I hate myself for getting myself into this situation when there was signs before getting married I just thought it will make things better. I was naive then but I've learned so much now. My home doesn't even feel like a home to me. My kids is the only happiness and motivation I have at this point. I spend so much time in my head dreaming of the life I wish I had. It's been a month since we been intimate and he has been literally begging almost ripping my undies off and I continue to tell him no. I don't feel loved by him to be intimate with him every time he touch me sexually I think of the times he has hit me physically. I hate how he try to sweet talk me into having sex with him which is a compete turn off, because the things he say I would rather hear them in a non sexual moment or on a daily basis not just to full me up so I can have sex with you like I'm not just a peace of meat. He tries to play victim when I don't give it up like I'm doing him wrong, but he's been doing me wrong for years. My job gave me resources and said they were willing to help anyway they can. My mental health is not good at all I think of not living long, I stare in the sky someday and tell myself one day I'll be there.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

So,.so sorry to hear this! There is no excuse to be physically abused by anyone! You absolutely must abandon this relationship for your safety and the children. Check and she if a local YWCA in your area has an abused women and children's shelter. It will never stop. The person who hits is broken and cannot be fixed by you. Your children will never grow up emotionally right seeing this. There is no respect for you, only more of the same. Leave as soon as possible and report this person to the authorities. What he has done is criminal under the law!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

If he's hitting you call the cops. Get him out of the house. Sounds like you have support. So let today be the day you end this nightmare.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Amy6789 said:


> Getting into a marriage is a big deal and is something I obvious should of thought more hard about before getting married. I didn't know that it would be this hard or expensive to get out of an unhealthy marriage. I literally do not see a future with the man I married. I haven't been happy in months, I feel mentally drained. My self esteem level has decreased alot. I sometimes feel like I hate myself for getting myself into this situation when there was signs before getting married I just thought it will make things better. I was naive then but I've learned so much now. My home doesn't even feel like a home to me. My kids is the only happiness and motivation I have at this point. I spend so much time in my head dreaming of the life I wish I had. It's been a month since we been intimate and he has been literally begging almost ripping my undies off and I continue to tell him no. I don't feel loved by him to be intimate with him every time he touch me sexually I think of the times he has hit me physically. I hate how he try to sweet talk me into having sex with him which is a compete turn off, because the things he say I would rather hear them in a non sexual moment or on a daily basis not just to full me up so I can have sex with you like I'm not just a peace of meat. He tries to play victim when I don't give it up like I'm doing him wrong, but he's been doing me wrong for years. My job gave me resources and said they were willing to help anyway they can. My mental health is not good at all I think of not living long, I stare in the sky someday and tell myself one day I'll be there.


Take advantage of the resources your job is helping you with and get yourself an attorney and just get out because of the violence. Marital rape is still rape if it comes to that. He hits you or rapes you call the police so you have a record of it. If he hits you take a picture right then in case there's a red mark or something for evidence. 

It will be a lot easier to get you and the kids out if you have any reports like that.


----------

